# TV-Karte in ALDI-PC



## das_element (8. August 2005)

hi
ich habe den medion titanium md 8008 (ALDI-PC März 2003)
hat noch jemand diesen PC, bzw. weiß jemand ob dieser PC eine TV-Karte miteingebeaut hat?
Falls eine eingebaut ist, wo gibt es die Treiber dazu und WIE verbindet man Kabel mit PC?

vielen dank
mfg

[edit]
wenn ich im POWER CINEMA auf TV klicke kommt die Meldung 'Es wurde kein TV-Tuner entdeckt'.
wenn ich bei der installierten Hardware nachschaue bei also "Geräte Manager -> Andere Geräte -> Multimediacontroller", dann steht da bei Gerätestatus
"Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert. (Code 28) [...] "
Also ist eine Karte vorhanden, nur kein Treiber drauf?
[/edit]


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. August 2005)

Guck ob du einen Coaxialanschluss hast, wenn ja lässt das auf eine TV/Radiokarte schliesen.
Eigentlich sollte man aber wissen was man im PC hat.


----------



## das_element (8. August 2005)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, was ein "Coaxialanschluss" ist, vermute jedoch mal dass du den kleinen runden Anschluss an der Rückseite meines PCs meinst.
Solch einer ist durchaus vorhanden. Er ist neben dem Anschluss fürs Radio (der funktioniert).

wenn ich meinen PC öffne dann führen diese beiden Anschlüsse auf EINE Karte. Ist sowas möglich? Gleichzeitig TV und Radio?


----------



## Dr Dau (9. August 2005)

Hallo!

Coaxialanschluss = Antennenanschluss
Der männliche Anschluss (mit dem kleinem Stift in der Mitte) ist der Radio Anschluss.
Der weibliche Anschluss (mit dem kleinem Röhrchen in der Mitte) ist der TV Anschluss.
Und ja, es gibt durchaus Karten die sowohl ein TV Tuner als auch ein Radio Tuner haben.

Hast Du keine Treiber CD mehr für den PC?
Dann solltest Du mal auf www.medion.de unter Support gucken..... ich befürchte aber dass dein PC schon zu "alt" ist.
Ansonsten könntest Du jemanden suchen der für diesen PC die Treiber CD noch besitzt (evtl. auch mal bei eBay gucken).
Letzte Möglichkeit, guck ob Du den eigentlichen Hersteller der Karte rausfindest und ob dieser evtl. eine baugleiche Karte hat (die Boards z.b. stammen i.d.R von MSI).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Radhad (9. August 2005)

Du kannst auch mit einem Systeminfo-Tool wie Everest Home herausfinden, was überhaupt in deinem PC so alles drin ist. Auf der Recovery-CD müssen eigentlich die Treiber sein!


Gruß Radhad


----------

